# I jumped on the Fattie Bandwagon too...w/pics



## rhage2 (Dec 8, 2009)

Well I liked all of the pics about fatties so much that I had to do my first one too...I used 1.5 lbs of sausage, some green onions, some smoked cheese I smoked the other day, and a little garlic...and the bacon weave of course..
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








Started out with the bacon



Then the smoked cheese and onions



Then the layout and roll up



Then the weave and Saran Wrap squeeze..



Then the smoker



Then the eating




It may cause me to keel over from hardened arteries, but I am glad I made it, it is good eating...thanks to all who gave good information on the forum for the rest of us.

rhage2


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice job on your first fatty. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'm sure it's the first of many.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks Great...


----------



## meateater (Dec 8, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yea BABY! Welcome to the club!


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 8, 2009)

Great Job on your first fattie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You gotta be proud of that


----------



## fire it up (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks great rhage!  My favorite part was "The Eating"


----------



## treegje (Dec 8, 2009)

Yummy looking,excellent job






in the weekend I will venture myself also once


----------



## ciolli (Dec 8, 2009)

That looks really good! I know what you mean about the hardened arteries... Definitely a guilty pleasure!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2009)

You did a great job on your first fattie. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have to go out to you for pulling it off and finding your way. Next up is a big smoke. You are right on track with your smoking.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 8, 2009)

Great job on your first fatty. Well done.


----------



## bullfrog (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks good! I can't wait to make some this weekend!


----------



## rhage2 (Dec 8, 2009)

After chowing down on the fatty last night, I put it in the fridge and sliced some up this morning to make breakfast sandwiches for me and the wife..nothing like a nice hot slice of fatty on a toasted english muffin sandwich with a little real butter and egg, and smoked cheese melted down over the inside to start the day off....Yummy

Thanks to the member who mentioned making a breakfast sandwich out of a fatty, I have put that one to good use

mballi3011 and Meat Hunter - Thank You for the points - My first points

Fire it up..I have to agree.."The Eating" part was the best..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you everybody for your comments...onward to the next smoke..

rhage2


----------



## thunderdome (Dec 8, 2009)

Good Lookin Fattie


----------

